# Two-Rock Amps



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

so i was at a friends house who told me to come over and try out his new amp. Two-Rock custom reverb. I played this boutique amp for about 30 mins and I almost orgasmed about 100 times. this amp is absolutly awesome! the tone! oh my god the tone! so warm, so classic. 

i got on the web just now to look it up and turns out this is the same amp that John Mayer uses and christ they are NOT cheap! the head will set you back $5700. i guess it helps when daddy makes big bucks....

for us average guys like us i want to know where i can get tone like that for less than $1500? anyone got any ideas?? that was the best amp i have ever played in my life, but i just cant afford it, so i need the cheaper alternative...

thanks guys.

Jarred


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

I just took a look at their site and $5,700 looks like a cheapie by their standards.




> for us average guys like us i want to know where i can get tone like that for less than $1500?


You'll be hard pressed to find an off-the-shelf amp that comes close to boutique tone for that, IMO (new anyways).

Some of us here do custom designs. Maybe a head, something could be done :smile:

Cheers!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Your best best would be a used Fuchs modded amp to get this kind of tone on the cheap. They pop up from time to time on ebay.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dr Z amps are a great boutique amp for a more reasonable price.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

A friend of mine makes killer amps with a great reputation!
Not quite in the $1500.00 range, but worth every penny!
http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just took a look at their site and $5,700 looks like a cheapie by their standards.
> 
> ...


please explain 



Mr Yerp said:


> A friend of mine makes killer amps with a great reputation!
> Not quite in the $1500.00 range, but worth every penny!
> http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/


too expensive man... $1500 all in is my budget and even that is STRETCHING it. i just bought a 50th anniversary strat


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup TR's are amazing beasts. One can sometimes find used Emerald Pros in the $2K+ range, but they've gotten a bit more expensive of late.

The other way to get there is to build a DLite or Ceriatone amp (of the D type) and apply some of the mods that TR is known to use. I have a EM Pro and a DLite I built and the Dlite is close but..... I plan on doing some more tweaks and I think that and some NOS tubes will get me there. If one puts even a minimal value on labour (including hours on the forums), buying a used Fuchs (as mentioned above) or a used EM Pro makes lots of sense.

btw, the Dlite came to $550 for parts, another $75 for some hot rodding and $275 for the head shell + 15-20 hours of labour

Andy


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Yup TR's are amazing beasts. One can sometimes find used Emerald Pros in the $2K+ range
> 
> Andy


Andy is right. An Emerald Pro or an Emerald are the direct ancestors of the amp you played and sound very similar. Emeralds can be had in the mid to high teens in price. 

Was the amp you played a Custom Reverb Signature? That is a $5700 amp new (much cheaper used...3K range) If it was not a Signature, the standard Custom Reverb can be had for the low to mids 2k's 

I have had many Two-Rocks and they are great amps. I still have a Topaz which is the offspring of the Emerald. It was the only amp I played at gigs for about three years.

While the Kingsley that was mentioned are truely great amps (I have a Deluve and Deluxe 50), they are a different flavour to the Two-Rock. I actually perfer my Kingsleys for my sound, but you may have a different preference. BTW.....used Kingsleys are right in your price range. 

Pete


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I think that the Kingsley will get you close, but given that you dont want to spend more than $1500 (and I dont blame you for this one bit), you could get on the list for the kinglsey Jester pedal. Listen to the sound clips of it on his website. I will have one by the end of the summer. Apparently it is the next best thing to having one of Simon's amazing amps.


----------

